
How to build the tech for a SaaS company in 2017 when starting from scratch - smetzger
https://medium.com/@Sturmination/how-to-build-the-tech-for-a-saas-company-in-2017-957d871c59b8#.qeep2k9y9
======
snapADDY
Disclaimer (this post is by our CTO ;) )

Looking forward to adopting new technologies in 2017. Especially TypeScript
will probably be great addition. Our large AngularJS and NodeJS projects would
definitely benefit from that!

